# Stock Rear Speaker Pics



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Im not sure what section this belongs in, but does anyone have any pics of the stock rear speakers from a B14. My car came with some aftermarket speakers and I would like to see how the stocks looked like.


----------



## johnsonsRIDE (Dec 31, 2003)

they looked like crap... i have the speakers laying around somewhere... not sure where... but the digital is being repared so pics are a negative from this cat...


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

Picture a speaker that looks like a metal rim with a paper cone...ugly as fuck...looks like cardboard.


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

here ya go .. this is the one i yanked out of mine :


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Thanks OmegaManEX. So basically they are exactly like the front speakers.


----------



## 200sxOuTKasT (Feb 24, 2003)

They're exactly the same EXCEPT the front can handle 15 watts while the rear can handle only 8 watts. At least thats how it is on my 98 200sx. I just replaced my speakers to do and damn it made freakishly huge difference. I never noticed how muffled the stock speakers sound.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Fascinating thing is, they look exactly the same as the speakers from my '87. Except they could only handle 4 Watts all the way around.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

Haha, stock speak's blow.....literally

I blew three of four...i have the back left speaker still in there because im undergoing a major transformation in my audio system. Pics will be up when i get my new amp and get everything installed


----------



## OldOneEye (Oct 22, 2002)

You sure those are the rear speakers? On my 1997 200sx, they have a smaller mounting ring and have a plastic deal going around them (and have 4 holes instead of 3).

Juan




OmegaManEX said:


> here ya go .. this is the one i yanked out of mine :


----------



## MazerMadness (Mar 16, 2004)

*uuiqofhpw rjr*



OldOneEye said:


> You sure those are the rear speakers? On my 1997 200sx, they have a smaller mounting ring and have a plastic deal going around them (and have 4 holes instead of 3).
> 
> Juan



Yea i wasted no time throwin these in

kappa 63.5i 6 1/2 - quality


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

ya, the rears have 4 holes:

edit: sorry for the large pic.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Does anyone know if you had a 6.5" speaker with the additional 6.75" mounting points if it would like up on the stock holes?


----------

